# Betta photography! Pic heavy :D



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I did some photos of my new tanks and betta's last night. 
To give you a bit of a run down...I got back into betta's about a month ago. I started off when I saw a beautiful orange dalmation double tail halfmoon at petco. I brought him home, made plenty of mistakes, tried to improve and here I am today with 4 betta's! I was bitten buy the betta bug and love them  Here are some photos of them and their new homes, enjoy. 

Pho Phan (formerly known as Moonie)





































Miyagi























































No Nen




























New homes (Aqueon Evolve 4)










Lo Ling 
Lo Ling is my rescue/sympathy purchase. His color is finally starting to return but we're still going back and forth with some minor tail rot. He has an awesome personality!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ya know.....you are gonna turn them fish into a bunch of prima donnas.......lol...
you're doin a pretty good job jemma...keep it up...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yep, your spoiling them fishies 
Seeing the pic with the three tanks next to each other made me jealous. What happened to the bookshelf aquarium?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i wish my betta was that pretty!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol you haven't even started on the betta bug. I know cus I have it! 9 new bettas last week proves it for me. Pretty fish!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking great! I like it.


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bettas are one of the most beutiful fish I have ever seen and your's definitely look content.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

*Wow*

You got lovely betta fishes. I wish I can have more.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the compliments  Ive made a lot of mistake to get here with these guys and im sure ill still make plenty lol...always so much learning to do! @ Loha - LOL! Prima donnas for sure! & thank you  [email protected] bettaguy - I got the three tanks at a one day sale, they are evolve 4 tanks from petco, they run a bit small but they are much easier to care for. They are pricey, even on sale :/ but I wish I had picked up more when they were because full price they are crazy! I liked the bookshelf tank but it was a pain to do the needed water changes, right now my nerite snails are in there as a QT tank. @ bettaman - 9 bettas! thats a lot of fish! Ive got my hands full with these guys, I couldnt imagine lol...but I can see how easy it would be to collect =) love em!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not much of a betta person, but your fish and tank set ups really makes me want to get a few myself. They look great, I especially like Pho Phan and No Nen


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty fish and I love how your tanks look


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I like your tanks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

FRIENDLYFISHIES said:


> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the compliments  Ive made a lot of mistake to get here with these guys and im sure ill still make plenty lol...always so much learning to do! @ Loha - LOL! Prima donnas for sure! & thank you  [email protected] bettaguy - I got the three tanks at a one day sale, they are evolve 4 tanks from petco, they run a bit small but they are much easier to care for. They are pricey, even on sale :/ but I wish I had picked up more when they were because full price they are crazy! I liked the bookshelf tank but it was a pain to do the needed water changes, right now my nerite snails are in there as a QT tank. @ bettaman - 9 bettas! thats a lot of fish! Ive got my hands full with these guys, I couldnt imagine lol...but I can see how easy it would be to collect =) love em!


That's 9 new bettas in the last week. I currently have a breeding pair of plakats, 1 plakat female, one halfmoon, one delta tail pair, 4-5 pure betta imbellis, 2-3 hybrid wild type splendens X wild type imbellis, 15 fry which are about half an inch long, a veiltail, and a halfmoon doubletail plakat. Yep, I've got the betta bug. Oh, and I'm trying to get my imbellis ready to spawn.


----------

